# Slammed Audi RS 6 Avant Featured on Klutch



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, the fact that the owner may have used 21-inch Mercedes-Benz AMG wheels or slammed the car to swallow up the tops of any rubber may be controversial but we're guessing the overall effect is less so. We've just found shots of this cool and very modified RS 6 Avant photographed by our friend Joachim Naess and featured on Klutch Online. The car hails from France, which is impressive as we hear their modification laws are pretty stringent and likely explains why all listed modifications are essentially visual. Then again, when your driver is an RS 6, we're guessing go-fast(er) mods aren't as necessary.










Check out many more shots after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

Gorgeous brother! Omg i really cant express myself rite now? Roads must be superb to roll static like that! I wanna do the same to the sedan i wanna get!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Liked it better when It was on 20s.  21s are too big, I'm afraid.


----------



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

mikegilbert said:


> Liked it better when It was on 20s.  21s are too big, I'm afraid.


yeah 20s is the biggest I would go. 

however she looks good. I wish I found an A6 Avant. None on this side worth buying.


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

The S6 door blades seem a bit excessive in conjunction with the RS6 side skirts.


----------

